# Point to Ponder



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

Recently while on a trip to the lower 48 states, I acquired some Osage Orange sticks that I planned to convert in to walking canes. We don't have good hardwoods here in Alaska, so I was eager to bring some of the "good" hardwoods back to the shop. I have seen some finished ones in various photos of Osage Orange, and really wanted to add one to my collection&#8230;So this morning, early, I decided to debark a piece of the Osage Orange. It was still a bit green so I figured it would be a tad bit easier to get the bark off. After about five minutes, my eyes began to water, nose run and then suddenly breathing become extremely labored and difficult. I was able to get back to the house and my lovely wife drove me to the Emergency Room&#8230;. Luckily we are only a few miles from the ER. Turns out, I am allergic to Osage Orange&#8230;. I do suffer from seasonal allergies, but have never had this type of reaction before&#8230;. I got introduced to an EpiPen and all other sorts of "stuff"&#8230; So lesson learn for me&#8230;. I need to do a bit more research on the species before digging in&#8230;. this was a close call&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That was an extremely severe reaction. We don't have it here but I think that's the first time I've heard of anyone being sensitive to it.

I'm glad you're ok.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Many woods can cause reactions. I have had rashes and breathing issues from some south american woods. I have learn to always wear dust mask This a list of woods and the typed of reactions people could have working with them. How ever Osage says no data. But it may help you to by checking before you use some woods. It is just a general list no one reacts to the same thinksg

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/#chart


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hope you recover okay

just goes to show you just cant be careful enough

most of us just take things for granted I would have done just the same thing if I saw something I hadn't used perhaps it will make me think twice but chances are we wouldn't know we had a allergic reaction to certain things . is it just either good or bad luck? either way it could be dangerous


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hope you improve quickly, will have to start adding danger money to any carving sales


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Close call indeed when breathing becomes laboured. Glad there was somone there who was available to help. Whenever i look at getting a new tool power or otherwise I keep eyeing over those dust collection systems available.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hope U recover quickly! scary stuff indeed. Years ago I was installing knotty pine paneling in the downstairs family room, included sanding & cutting to fit. Long story short, my eyes nearly bugged out of my head and became so red and swollen unlike any reaction I had ever experienced. I went to the ER. Found out I am acutely sensitive to all pines.


----------

